# Salió de casa hecho un adefesio.



## Katkitty

Olá

Tenho de traduzir esta frase mas acho que a minha tradução não está correta...que acham?

Saiu de casa extravagante.

*: Salió de casa hecho un adefesio.*



Muito obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Katkitty said:


> Olá
> 
> Tenho de traduzir esta frase mas acho que a minha tradução não tá correta...que acham?
> 
> Saiu de casa extravagante.
> 
> Muito obrigada/QUOTE]
> 
> Bem-vinda ao fórum.
> Eu diria: Saiu de casa feito um raio!


----------



## Katkitty

obrigada...

mas "hecho un adefesio" não é ridiculo, extravagante?


----------



## Vanda

Também, mas veja isto:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/raio
3. fam - adefesio, m.


----------



## Katkitty

desconfio que esta frase usa a expressão idiomática...


----------



## Fanaya

Acho que '_com um aspecto horrível_' abrange todo o conteúdo da expressão. Não acarreta exclusivamente extravagância e ridicularia, mas também fealdade (subentendo que ambas as qualidades não trazem consigo imediatamente feiura, se bem que geralmente são dois conceitos estreitamente ligados entre si). Por enquanto, não posso fornecer-te nenhuma expressão idiomática portuguesa, mas vamos ver se me ocorrer mais algo antes dos nativos postarem.


----------



## Katkitty

obrigado aos dois. Vanda e Fanaya.

regulo-me por isto e estou confusa para traduzir a frase...

*1. **Hecho un adefesio: **Se llama adefesio a una persona desarreglada, desordenada o ridícula. Se dice también de las personas que, por su indumentaria, tienen un aspecto extravaganteo poco aliñado*


----------



## flordelirio

Você quer traduzir do português para o espanhol ou do espanhol para o português? Porque issa frase (no espanhol) é muito estranha...


----------



## Fanaya

Duas propostas que me ocorreram: '_espantalho_' e '_maltrapilho_'. Inclino-me pela primeira, pois creio que '_maltrapilho_' tem o sentido de '_desleixado_', enquanto '_espantalho_' é mais vago, da mesma forma que '_adefesio_' é um termo pouco concreto. Além do mais, parece com '_espantajo_', que é sinónimo de '_adefesio_'.

Flordelirio, supongo que es una expresión propiamente española y que no se usa en Argentina .


----------



## Katkitty

Flordelirio, quero traduzir do espanhol para o português.

O meu professor é de Barcelona e deu-me a frase sem mais nenhum contexto.

Traduzi-la como:
Saiu de casa com um aspecto horrível ou saiu de casa feito um espantalho...qual a mais certa?


----------



## Vanda

Agora que li sua definição acima da expressão, eu diria: 'saiu de caso feito um espantalho', que é um dos modos em que dizemos isso.


----------



## Katkitty

Muito obrigada Vanda


----------



## flordelirio

Ah! Por isso não escutei a frase antes. Obrigada


----------

